# Software > Linux >  Ελληνικά για phpBB

## noisyjohn

Ενα δωράκι για στήσιμο forum στα ελληνικά με phpBB. To τέλειωσα προχθές. Περιμένω παρατηρήσεις ή διορθώσεις

Δουλεύει και με την τελευταία version phpBB 3.0.RC1
unzip --> upload στο ..[forum name]/languages. Μετά login admin --> administration -->default language -> greek

That's all

----------


## alasondro

το δοκίμασα αλλά σίγουρα λείπει από το pack το common.php δεν ξέρω αν λείπουν και άλλα καθώς εκεί μου πέταγε λαθος το board

----------


## trendy

Υπάρχει κάποια έκδοση που να δουλεύει ή κάποια λύση για το common.php;

----------


## jpeppas

Έχει κανείς το Ελληνικό πακέτο για την εκδοση 2.χ. Το επισημο site δεν το έχει διαθέσιμο  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Θα το κοιτάξω, πριν ενάμισυ μήνα το ειχα στήσει και δούλευε. Μπορεί να έχω κάνει λάθος στο zip

EDIT1 Στο πρώτο μου post to upload στο ..[forum name]/*languages* είναι λάθος πρέπει να είναι..[forum name]/*language*.

EDIT2: το common.php είναι στο root του forum, δεν έχει να κάνει με τα language packages. λογικά αν κάνεις extract το πακέτο και upload στην εγκατάσταση του forum π.χ.
/var/www/[myforum]/language/lang_greek δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Μπαίνεις σαν admin και δηλώνεις language greek (αν όλα έχουν γίνει σωστά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει στο LIst Box η επιλογή greek.
η τελευταία version είναι phpBB3 Release Candidate 4 (RC4)
Εχω δουλέψει σε phpBB3 RC3, ελπίζω να μην είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα, θα το δώ

Το common.php υπάρχει στο root της συγκεκριμένης εγκατάστασης;




> Έχει κανείς το η πακέτο για την εκδοση 2.χ. Το επισημο site δεν το έχει διαθέσιμο


αν είσαι τυχερός, κάπου θα τό έχω. Θα το κοιτάξω

----------


## trendy

Σε RC4 που το δοκίμασα χτες βράδυ δεν έπαιξε, φυσικά το ανέβασα στο σωστό φάκελο language, αλλά το acp είχε πάλι μόνο τα αγγλικά.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Σε RC4 που το δοκίμασα χτες βράδυ δεν έπαιξε, φυσικά το ανέβασα στο σωστό φάκελο language, αλλά το acp είχε πάλι μόνο τα αγγλικά.


Κρίμα ..  ::  θα πρέπει να δώ και την RC4

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα σας δυστυχήσω ή θα σας ευτυχήσω.. αλλά υπάρχει μια unofficial προσπάθεια εδώ

http://startrekguide.com/forum/viewtopi ... eek#p34710

RC3 fully approved & tested...  :: 

Edit :--- και μόλις είδα RC4 ασ γουελ!  ::

----------


## trendy

Κι άλλη μία προσπάθεια:
ΣΥΜΜΗ

----------


## NetTraptor

> Κι άλλη μία προσπάθεια:
> ΣΥΜΜΗ


Γνωστή επίσης αλλά ελλιπής! Πολλά αρχεία εκεί δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί και μερικά από αυτά είναι απλώς cut n paste από το παλιό PHPbb. Πολλά από αυτά δεν ανταποκρίνονται καθόλου στο νέο λεκτικό περιεχόμενο του PHPbb 3  ::

----------


## jpeppas

Όσον αφορά την έκδοση 2.χ, υπάρχει thread για το θέμα από τον υπεύθυνο
http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopi ... 0&t=560571 (το οποίο το βρήκα από το Link που έδωσε ο NetTraptor  ::  )

Το πήρα από εκεί και παίζει μια χαρα..

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια..

----------


## noisyjohn

> Θα σας δυστυχήσω ή θα σας ευτυχήσω.. αλλά υπάρχει μια unofficial προσπάθεια εδώ
> 
> http://startrekguide.com/forum/viewtopi ... eek#p34710
> 
> RC3 fully approved & tested... 
> 
> Edit :--- και μόλις είδα RC4 ασ γουελ!


Μου χαλάς την πιάτσα ασ γουελ  ::   ::   :: 
και η δικιά μου είναι fully approved & tested

http://wasteland.dyndns.org (νέο, για τα πουρά των 60's)  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

άστο την πάτησα και εγώ πριν κανένα μήνα!

Αρχίζεις μανιωδώς την μετάφραση, φτάνεις στο 50%, και με την γλώσσα εξω λες δεν μπορεί να είμαι μόνος μου εδώ με ένα τόσο γνωστό PHP πακέτο!

Και έρχεται η χρυσή ιδέα... Google it!  ::  

Κακό πράγμα! Μερικοί άνθρωποι έχουν συνηθίσει πρώτα να googlaroun, μετά να γκρινιάζουν γιατί δεν το κάνει κάποιος και τέλος να κάνουν την δουλειά! Κάποιοι άλλοι που είναι μαζόχες το πάνε ανάποδα!  ::   ::  

Βέβαια το optimum ξέρουμε όλοι ποιο είναι αλλά εξαρτάτε από την νηφαλιότητα της στιγμής  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> άστο την πάτησα και εγώ πριν κανένα μήνα!
> ......
> Και έρχεται η χρυσή ιδέα... Google it!  
> 
> .....Κάποιοι άλλοι που είναι μαζόχες το πάνε ανάποδα!   
> 
> Βέβαια το optimum ξέρουμε όλοι ποιο είναι αλλά εξαρτάτε από την νηφαλιότητα της στιγμής


αυτο-μαστίγωση !!!  ::   ::  
(ναι, αλλά από support σκίζω - απάντησα αμέσως -  ::   ::  )

----------


## sotirisk

Το phpbb (δεν τό χω ψάξει καθόλου μη βαράτε) πώς δουλεύει στο θέμα της μετάφρασης?
Συνήθως στα εκάστοτε project υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη ομάδα, αν δεν υπάρχει επίσημη ελληνική να φτιάξουμε μία σε συνεργασία με τους developers και να γίνεται οργανωμένη δουλειά, γιατί αν ο καθένας κατεβάζει και μεταφράζει μόνος του και κάνει 10 φορές την ίδια δουλειά είναι χαζό.

Από εδώ:
http://www.phpbb.com/support/intl/

βλέπω ότι υπάρχει αυτό:
http://www.phpbb4u.gr/phpBB2/portal.php

Αυτοί δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί με τον εξελληνισμό?

----------


## noisyjohn

> Το phpbb (δεν τό χω ψάξει καθόλου μη βαράτε) πώς δουλεύει στο θέμα της μετάφρασης?
> .........
> Αυτοί δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί με τον εξελληνισμό?


Ασε καλύτερα, κέντημα.
Από τον κώδικα, (ευτυχώς έχει καλό documentation):
1. Αντιγράφεις κάπου το lang_english
βρίσκεις τις μεταβλητές στο κώδικα, από εκεί τα arrays που φορτώνουν τα sets των μυνημάτων για να ξέρεις τι κάνεις και στη συνέχεια
ανοίγεις τα
lang_admin.php
lang_bbcode.php
lang_faq.php
lang_main.php
που έχουν τα κείμενα και μεταφράζεις.
Στην συνέχεια το folder lang_english -> rename -> lang_greek
ολέ!

Εξελληνισμός: Οχι, δεν ασχολούνται με ελληνικά (με άλλες γλώσσες ναι). Μία φορά μόνο είχε ανεβάσει μετάφραση ένας Ελληνας γιά παλαιότερη version
Σίγουρα πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε με το θέμα για να μην κάνουμε τσάμπα κόπο

----------


## jpeppas

Μιας και το πιάσαμε το θέμα, έχω το παρακάτω πρόβλημα.

Έχω στήσει το phpBB Version 2 σε ένα webserver (hosting εξω).

Με τα default settings, τα ελληνικά φαίνονται κανονικά (στο ποστ και στο Box που γραφεις). Όταν κανεις το 1ο preview, τα ελληνικά φαίνονται μεν στο pre-post κανονικά, ΑΛΛΑ στο box που γραφεις, οι ελληνικοί χαρακτήρες έχουν αντικατασταθεί με περίεργα (πχ &#χχ &#χχ &#χχ ). 
Όταν ποστάρεις και κάνεις ξανά edit,το κείμενο είναι πάλι κανονικό. Αν κάνεις preview, ξαναχαλάει.

Αν βάλω το ελληνικό Pack, όταν πάνω post, μου βγαίνουν τα ελληνικά με ????

Καμμιά ιδέα τι παίζει?

----------


## trendy

Μήπως το encoding πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί σε κάτι του στυλ iso-8859-7;

----------


## jpeppas

> Μήπως το encoding πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί σε κάτι του στυλ iso-8859-7;


Αλλάζ τις σελίδες :
phpBB2/language/lang_greek/lang_main.php
phpBB2/language/lang_greek/index.htm

σε iso-8859-7 και μου τα γυρνάει σε κουτακια. Πρέπει να πειράζω συνέχεια το encoding του browser, αλλά τα ??? παραμένουν. Τα βλέπω και στην βάση ότι έιναι περσαμένα έτσι. Εχω βάλει και την βάση σε greek_general_ci.

Εκαβα τωρα δοκιμή και πείραξα τα παραπάνω αρχεία στο lang_english directory και το πρεωιες παίζει καλά.

Τώρα όμως όταν πάω να ποστάρω ελληνικά μου βγάζει:



```
Could not insert new word matches

DEBUG MODE

INSERT INTO phpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 18, word_id, 0 FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('αυτό', 'είναι', 'δοκιμή')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php
```

----------


## jpeppas

τελικά έβαλα το phpBB3 RC4 και ησύχασα  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> τελικά έβαλα το phpBB3 RC4 και ησύχασα


Εμ... και σκεφτόμουνα να στο γράψω το πρωί. Εχουν κάνει σημαντικές βελτιώσεις.

----------


## trendy

Για την ιστορία τη βάση την έχω σε utf-8 unicode. Και μένα με phpbb3 rc4 δεν έκανε πρόβλημα.

----------


## NetTraptor

> τελικά έβαλα το phpBB3 RC4 και ησύχασα


Εεεεε μα και εγώ το ίδιο σκεφτόμουν να σου πω... τι το παιδεύεις... αφού στην 3 θα καταλήξουμε όλοι!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Τελικά να διορθώσω τo πακέτο ελληνικών για RC4 ή χαμένος κόπος;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τελικά να διορθώσω τo πακέτο ελληνικών για RC4 ή χαμένος κόπος;


Τίποτα δεν πάει χαμένο... 
από την άλλη από όσο έχω καταλάβει υπάρχει maintainer του Greek PHPbb3 αλλά απλώς είναι λίγο αργός ή πηγμένος! 

Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να του στέλναμε όλοι μαζί ένα mail ώστε όλη αυτή η δουλειά από όλους να συγκλίνει τελικά σε ένα τελικό επίσημο πακέτο. Αλλιώς και αυτός θα βρεθεί μπροστά σε ένα ογκώδες αμετάφραστο κείμενο αλλά και με 3-4 ανεπίσημα πακέτα μεταφράσεων από τα οποία ίσως είναι ποιο χρονοβόρο να διαλέξεις ποια κομμάτια αξιζουν. 

Αν το RC4 που υπάρχει έτυμο είναι χάλια θα μπορούσες να το πολεμήσεις και στο μεταξύ να βάλουμε μια φωνή και στον Maintainer!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

ίσως να καταφέρουμε να γίνει ένα coordination εδώ?  ::  

http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopi ... ilit=greek

----------


## noisyjohn

> ίσως ένα καταφέρουμε να γίνει ένα coordination εδώ?  
> 
> http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopi ... ilit=greek


Μπράβο πρόοδος από πέρυσι !!!, δηλαδή όλοι αυτοί περιμένανε να ποστάρω στο forum;  :: 

Chinese simplified υπάρχουν; αν οχι να το δούμε  ::

----------

